# Dissonance



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

We'll see where it ends.

But, for those who I esteem, I wish you all God's blessings and wisdom.

What I may - depending on where Atropos cuts the thread - leave you with is some Stoic philosophy:

"Well then, shall we act like other men? Shall there be no distinction between ourselves and the world?" Yes, a very great one; let men find that we are unlike the common herd, if they look closely. If they visit us at home, they should admire us, rather than our household appointments. He is a great man who uses earthenware dishes as if they were silver; but he is equally great who uses silver as if it were earthenware. It is the sign of an unstable mind not to be able to endure riches."


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Balfour said:


> We'll see where it ends.
> 
> But, for those who I esteem, I wish you all God's blessings and wisdom.
> 
> ...


On that note, may I say....ditto. It's been real, y'all. I'm out.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Domitian exiled the philosophers. Nero demanded Seneca's suicide. Just sayin'.

:devil:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Balfour said:


> We'll see where it ends.
> 
> But, for those who I esteem, I wish you all God's blessings and wisdom.
> 
> ...


To be or not to be-that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And, by opposing, end them.

Just thought that up.
Remember, he who subverts, wins! :siesta:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> To be or not to be-that is the question:
> Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
> The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
> Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
> ...


Flanders = "esteem". Always appreciated your posts, old boy.:beer:

*Balfour starts his final lap*


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> To be or not to be-that is the question:
> Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
> The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
> Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
> ...


Continuing on that note:*O, I die Horatio!
The potent poison quite o'ercrows my spirit.
I cannot live to hear the news from England.
But I do prophesy th' election lights
On Fortinbras; he has my dying vioce.
So tell him, with th' occurments, more and less,
Which have solicited- the rest is silence.
*


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

The object of life is not to be on the side of the majority, but to escape finding oneself in the ranks of the insane.

*starting the next lap; we'll see where it ends*


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

'Waste no more time arguing about what a good man should be. Be one.'

I expect shortly to be excommunicated. It was nice knowing you ...

Vote "remain" on Thursday, if you're British!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

A Haaacu

I leave worldly goods
Aside. And view the skies. Wait!
Cordovan on sale!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Give me the liberty to know, to utter, and to argue freely according to conscience, above all liberties

- Jonny boy Milton.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

_Every rose has its thorn_
_Just like every night has its dawn
Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song
Every rose has its thorn_
-Poison


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

'Tis not so deep as a well, nor so wide as a 
church-door; but 'tis enough,'twill serve: ask for 
me to-morrow, and you shall find me a grave man !

-Mercutio
Romeo and Juliet
Act III, Scene 1


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"It was an ancient mariner,
and he stoppeth one of three.
By thy long grey beard and glittering eye,
now wherefore stopp'st thou me?"

"The Bridegroom's doors are opened wide,
And I am next of kin.
The guests are met, the feast is set:
May'st hear the merry din." 

"He holds him with his skinny hand,
There was a ship, quoth he.
Hold off! Unhand me, grey beard loon!
Eftsoons his hand dropped he."

............ 

From The Rime of The Ancient Mariner 
Thank-you, Samuel Taylor Coleridge!


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

The roses in the window box
Have tilted to one side
Everything about this house
Was born to grow and die


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

Did I miss some sort of drama? What is going on here.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did OP get banned? If so, why?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ No. He's simply raging against the dying of the light.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

_"Forward, the Light Brigade!"
Was there a man dismay'd?
Not tho' the soldier knew
Someone had blunder'd:
Theirs not to make reply,
Theirs not to reason why,
Theirs but to do and die:
Into the valley of Death
Rode the six hundred._

-Alfred, Lord Tennyson
"The Charge of the Light Brigade"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

ouinon said:


> Did I miss some sort of drama? What is going on here.


Some chap opened a thread to address the issue of his gonhorreal discharge, which was leaving unsightly stains on the crotch of his trousers. Someone else complained that the subject was in poor taste. That's more or less as I remember it, at any rate.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

So this thread is like "Poetry Please" from Radio 4?

In that case I will request a few verses from Patience Strong.

But don't let that dreadful Roger McGough read them. Judi Dench, Prunella Scales or Patricia Routledge might suit.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ouinon said:


> Did I miss some sort of drama? What is going on here.





delicious_scent said:


> Did OP get banned? If so, why?


He'll be back.

(Offering his opinion on the issue.)


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> He'll be back.


Yup, this is his second or third time. Whatever.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> So this thread is like "Poetry Please" from Radio 4?
> 
> In that case I will request a few verses from Patience Strong.
> 
> But don't let that dreadful Roger McGough read them. Judi Dench, Prunella Scales or Patricia Routledge might suit.


Can I get some W.B. Yeats? Can't seem to find my volume of his poetry *anywhere*, got the folktales books, but still.....


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Good job of photoshoping.


----------

